# Sausage Baked Beans



## trickyputt (Jan 1, 2015)

I smoked ribs and pinapple with brown sugar and cinnamon for the Bama game and needed something else to go with it because neighbors were coming over. I could have eaten ribs and watched ball, but hey, the wife called it. 

So the baked beans went like this, and I would make one adjustment next time.

I started in a big frying pan.
-3 tbsp butter
-5 pieces bacon chopped to spoon size
Fry until almost done
-2 links Boudain sausage, split the case and remove as you add them.
-1 leek chopped to thin medallions
-1 bell pepper chopped
add veggies and cook down.
-1 larger can bushs' baked beans. Or 2 small ones.
-maple syrup to taste, not too much the beans have a lot of brown sugar already.
-Kraft Original BBQ sauce, 1/3 cup.
Stir and simmer low, the boudain likes to stick so stir often and add 1/2 cup water if necessary. The boudin went in to early on mine. It should probably go in after the beans. It has rice, so it tends to absorb a bit of liquids so you will add some.

They were raving and going for thirds. lol I guess you could bake them also, but the TV was calling.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sounds tasty!

Happy smoken.

David

PS


----------



## trickyputt (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks. I will work it out some more. They were awesome, and a crusty bake in a smoker wouldnt hurt them.


----------

